# Nagelneue Shimano XTR PD-M959 Pedale



## fl-m (9. April 2009)

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=2656948#post2656948

Bevor es zu eBay geht...


----------



## fl-m (11. April 2009)

fl-m schrieb:


> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=2656948#post2656948
> 
> Bevor es zu eBay geht...


 
up


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl-m (11. April 2009)

fl-m schrieb:


> up


 
Sind diese hier: http://www.yatego.com/fahrradnet24/...o-pd-m959-spd-mtb-pedal----shimano-off-road-p


----------



## fl-m (13. April 2009)

fl-m schrieb:


> Sind diese hier: http://www.yatego.com/fahrradnet24/...o-pd-m959-spd-mtb-pedal----shimano-off-road-p


 
*Bei mir 55,- Euro, zzgl. Versand, mit 2 Paar Cleats!!!*


----------



## fl-m (16. April 2009)

up


----------



## Principal (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo, hätte großes interesse an den Pedalen, vielleicht sind sie ja noch zu haben?


----------

